# Lack of fishing etiquette on Berlin Lake... a rant!



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Went shore fishing off 224 causeway last night. What a sight. There were lots of people on shore and wading. Little to no catching going on. What really got me were the boats. There were at least 5 or six boats along one stretch that couldn't have been more than 10-30 feet from shore, right amongst the waders! I did see one wader catch a small crappie, only to have a boat move to within 10-15 feet of where he was standing. 
Let me just say this... I fish in the ocean alot, and if a boater was to to get within firing distance of shorefishermen's casts, he'd be bombarded w/ lead. These guys have the whole lake to fish, and choose to go right to the shore where all the shore fishermen are. Why even bring a boat if you are going to anchor 10 feet from shore? To top it all off, they had their spotlights beaming into the water and making it difficult for anyone to get their eyes adjusted to the dark. 
If any of those boaters are reading this, I'd like to know where you learned your fishing manners. There are plenty of other rocky shorelines on the lake that aren't filled w/ shorefishermen. Maybe next time you pull up right in front of me, I'll pick up my catfishfish rod that can heave some lead and this time it won't land 3 feet from your boat. I understand that pretty metalflake can be kinda expensive to repair.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

i agree! they would do just as good from shore. my buddy and i caught 9 last nite on north side. had a good spot and when it got 2 windy on the south had 3 waders march right down. my buddy moved about 20 ft to retie and all three plopped right next to me and took his spot. marched right into the water so then i could not cast along shoreline. was pretty pissed. i was there for like 3 and a half hours with no problems until then.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i feel your pain, but this year i told myself im not going to let some azzes ruin my fishing. its public water and they have the same right as you/me to be there. im not saying is right, im just going to try something different this year. 

aint gonna waste my hate on you.lol.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Why would someone with a boat chose to crowd out shore fishermen,some people just dont get it and never will. I think to some its a competition and almost an insult to them if someone else is catching fish and they are not, so they will go to any extreme,fishing in crowds makes me sick, defeats the whole purpose of me going which is to shift gears in todays crazy world and take in what nature has to offer,catching fish is a bonus.I just avoid the crowds and it works for me!


----------



## mark (Aug 8, 2008)

As a boater, I couldn't agree with you all more. I've done my share of shore fishing and being crowded by boats is annoying. I was out there yesterday from about 2-6pm and stayed, for the most part, off the 224 stretch. What finally drew me there was that I was getting absolutely skunked everywhere I went, so I finally gave in to joining the crowd along the north side of 224, thinking people MUST be catching something. I spent about 30 minutes there and didn't see anyone catch anything. At any rate, apologies if I crowded anyone. (One other factor about this stretch that makes it not a good place for shore fisherman and boaters is the dropoff: this time of year, you have to be so close to the shore to hit the proper depth that it's not fair for the shore folks. Really, fellow boaters, there's a whole lake to check out...)


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Really the only point I agree with you is when one of the boats moved 10' from the guy who caught the crappie now thats BS. As a boater we have just as much right to fish any part of the lake. Just because we spend good money on our equipment and have the capability to fish in the middle of the lake doesn't always mean thats where fish are holding. Especially right now when a lot of fish are starting to move up to the shallows at night. A lot of times 20'-30' offshore of an inland lake is were there are breaks, dropoffs, and structure which in turn the fish are. Sure they probably could have fished another shoreline where there wasn't guys fishing from shore, but if they were marking fish they have every right to try and catch them too. If it was me I would probably try and find some fish at the same depth in another area, but I can also say those guys really weren't in the wrong either.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I was out there yesterday myself. Except I was there from 7 am till noon. Now as far as being close, having been there both Sat and Sun, I knew where I needed to fish. Can't fish 10 ft of water from shore without snagging every other cast. But.....if I'm in my boat, I can vertical jig the same water with minimal snags, so I did just that. Fished 8' and brought home 4 good fish. Don't believe I infringed upon anybody. But anyhow, that's my perspective on it. And I guess that's why I fish the daytime as compared to the nighttime.....it's a zoo!!!!


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

FishON32 said:


> Really the only point I agree with you is when one of the boats moved 10' from the guy who caught the crappie now thats BS. As a boater we have just as much right to fish any part of the lake. Just because we spend good money on our equipment and have the capability to fish in the middle of the lake doesn't always mean thats where fish are holding. Especially right now when a lot of fish are starting to move up to the shallows at night. A lot of times 20'-30' offshore of an inland lake is were there are breaks, dropoffs, and structure which in turn the fish are. Sure they probably could have fished another shoreline where there wasn't guys fishing from shore, but if they were marking fish they have every right to try and catch them too. If it was me I would probably try and find some fish at the same depth in another area, but I can also say those guys really weren't in the wrong either.


I myself am a boater (I have a kayak and fishing boat.) I would never do what those folks did last night. Legally, they have a right to be there. ETHICALLY, they don't. 
An analogy to drive my point home. Suppose you're fishing for steelies in a Lake Erie trib pool. Do you really think it would be OK for me to paddle in my kayak, anchor in the middle of the hole you are fishing, and proceed to start snagging carp? I'm sure its legal.
Do jetskiers have the right to run down the shoreline 20 feet out?
Do boaters have the right to troll 10 feet from the bank when everyones lines are out?
Just because its legal doesn't mean its ethical. Yes, we have to share the resources, but common courtesy should dictate that boaters should be far enough away so that shorefishermen can at least cast in front of them! There's plenty of spots that have shallow wind and rocks on Berlin that boaters can reach. Shore anglers are much more limited.


----------



## mark (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I hear you: I don't see any problem with boats being off the shore from the shore fisherman, it's just a matter of giving people their space. It's the same rule as boats giving each other space out on the water: if you are able to cast into the other person's boat or read what kind of rod they are using, well, maybe that's too close. Everyone's different on this, I guess. I'm from Michigan and Illinois originally and boaters there generally stay a lot further from one another. But, in most places I didn't see the fishing pressure there is here. At any rate, it's just about keeping it enjoyable and not pissing anyone off. I generally say hello to whoever I'm close to and if they don't seem that psyched about having company, I move on. Last night what I was seeing was boats directly in front of people on the shore and very close, when there were other open spots. What's funny about this is that if we'd all been slaughtering them this conversation might not be taking place. But when you're getting skunked it's especially a bummer to have people getting skunked on top of you.


----------



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

Have not been there yet, but will be this weekend and hopefully in my boat. When there is a bite in a given area this kinda crap always comes up but with a bit of common sense I think there is room for everyone. Cripe Ive fished that lake for 25 years now and have seen this elbowing for casting room from below the spillway years back to now on 224. There is no one mans "right" to a spot more than another, boat, waders, shore, whatever, but you can can be cool about it and give a guy some room. My 12 year old son will be with me so if I get too close, I would strongly suggest a different approach than casting lead...


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

fishing, hunting, tennis, hiking, boating, birdwatching, the activity doesn't really matter. As sad as this is to say if you are among the masses you have to deal with a few idiots.

God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; the courage to change the things I can; and the wisdom to know the difference. ...

Life is good


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

The moral of all this is just have some courtesy. Plain and simple. There are plenty of fish out there for everyone. Just because your getting skunked, doesn't mean you have to ruin someone else's day who can't afford a boat. 

I have been on a boat plenty of times, this year I have my own, and never fished on top of someone. I also still shore fish, and wade. 

I will tell you this story. A guy was out fishing in his boat, and a jet skier for what ever reason thought it would be funny to buzz by 10 ft from him making wake. Well that old guy got tired of it, and pulled out his 45, and shot a hole in his wave runner. 

The moral of the story, even though it was an idiot kid on a wave runner. You never know what people will do, so ask yourself, "Is the fish really worth it?"


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Originally posted by *Biodude*
> I myself am a boater (I have a kayak and fishing boat.) I would never do what those folks did last night. Legally, they have a right to be there.  ETHICALLY, they don't.
> An analogy to drive my point home. Suppose you're fishing for steelies in a Lake Erie trib pool. Do you really think it would be OK for me to paddle in my kayak, anchor in the middle of the hole you are fishing, and proceed to start snagging carp? I'm sure its legal.


Well actually that analogy isn't legal because you can't anchor on the rivers. Lets just say it was I would be the better man and move. Like I said in my last post I would move to a different shoreline at the same depth and structure cause I feel I would have a better chance to catch more fish. Like Coot said it doesn't matter what your doing there are always a few tools in the bunch. I will bet my life that if a guy was fishing in a boat in between two guys fishing on shore and he was pulling fish, those guys on both sides of him would move closer. Better yet lets say there are guys lined up on the shore and there is a spot lets say 20' between two guys but directly across that hole there was a guy in a boat who was fishing there first. Along comes a shore fisherman and sees that spot 9 out of 10 would setup shop right there with the mentality that he has a boat and could fish anywhere. Its much easier to change what your doing than a group of others. If something bothers you (not you specifically) do what myself and I'm sure many other have done, save some cash and buy a boat.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Let me put this bluntly. Who ever is there first, no matter how you got there, should be afforded the common courtesy of not having their space invaded unless invited. It doesn't have to be a law it's your responsibility to be a decent member of a society. Anyone that would do otherwise has some really deep issues that will have to be dealt with sooner or later.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Originally posted by *MadMac*
> Let me put this bluntly. Who ever is there first, no matter how you got there, should be afforded the common courtesy of not having their space invaded unless invited. It doesn't have to be a law it's your responsibility to be a decent member of a society. Anyone that would do otherwise has some really deep issues that will have to be dealt with sooner or later.


I agree 100%


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Biodude, two wrongs (rude boater and tossing lead) don't make a right. Did you speak to the boater(s) and share your concern? I'm not suggesting that it would always work, but I have fished near shore many times in my boat and have inadvertently gotten to close when not paying attention. A simple "hey can you give me space" is all it takes for me to realize that i need to get out of other fisherman's space. I would hope that tossing lead is not your first approach to solving the issue.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

well reading this thread has just helped me make up my mind about going out to the 224 causeway this weekend. i guess i will have to find something else to do with my time, because it sure doesnt sound like much fun now that i have read everyones complaints on this. i guess i'll save myself the trouble and do some yardwork or something this weekend. not worth getting ones blood up over a 4 fish limit of dumb walleye. well good luck to those who go!


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd rather just avoid the whole scene. I've been going there for years and never seen it like this. Used to be that everyone respected other's space. Apparently, not anymore. I go fishing because I love nature, and go to unwind. I really don't need the agravation or confrontation. When a scene gets to be the way it is now at the causeway, I'm really not interested. Fishing to me is alot more than catching some meat.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

had a guy take my spot when I went to net a fish for my buddy yesterday. did it surprise me? not really cause I just hooked a steel 2 mins before that. in my 27 years experience of life I have come to one conclusion. just about 90% of other people could give 2 craps about you. 1st off they really don't care if they take your spot over while fishing cause they could care less if you catch anything or not as long as they are catching something instead. people will even go as far to send you on wild goose chases looking for the fish while they sit in there lil honey hole reaping all the rewards and laughing at the inexperienced guy they sent wandering in the opposite direction. some fisherman think they own the rivers or lakes and they will do anything they can in there power to get others to stop fishing "their" spots, like driving there boat into a pack of wading fishermen when in all truth it isn't theirs to begin with.. they just want it all to themselves. trust me people are like this nowadays. they have no shame in it either. when people go as far to step over your dead body on a sidewalk while it lays there for hours without calling for help then all hope is pretty much lost. they will not even hesitate to kill you over the 5 bux in your wallet. people just don't care anymore nowadays. only thing ya can do is stand your ground and say something to the offenders and if they get hostile step up to them and show um whos the boss.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

These posts on Lakes are very helpful, but they have turned many into "Internet Anglers" myself included. Secrets and knowledge guys took years to accumulate are out on the Web for all to see. Not a bad thing for me and others, but not a good thing if it was your secret spot. I would have never known about the early Walleye fishing at berlin without this site. Good for me to know, but Bad for the crowd situation. To avoid that in the future, we need to keep to ourselves unless I happen to be the one asking LOL... remeber "any advice appreciated" Good Luck to All and teach a kid to fish
________
Ford C170 Platform History


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> had a guy take my spot when I went to net a fish for my buddy yesterday. did it surprise me? not really cause I just hooked a steel 2 mins before that. .


As an old Army rule.....You move your meat, you lose your seat  Ya gotta teach your buddy to net his own fish..


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

snakecharmer said:


> as an old army rule.....you move your meat, you lose your seat  ya gotta teach your buddy to net his own fish..


lmfao!!!!!!!:d


----------



## mark (Aug 8, 2008)

BIG J LAV said:


> These posts on Lakes are very helpful, but they have turned many into "Internet Anglers" myself included. Secrets and knowledge guys took years to accumulate are out on the Web for all to see. Not a bad thing for me and others, but not a good thing if it was your secret spot. I would have never known about the early Walleye fishing at berlin without this site. Good for me to know, but Bad for the crowd situation. To avoid that in the future, we need to keep to ourselves unless I happen to be the one asking LOL... remeber "any advice appreciated" Good Luck to All and teach a kid to fish


So true, so true. You have to walk a fine line with advice and not give out too many secrets, or else your spot will have ten boats on top of it and the DNR will have to up their stocking numbers. Me, I never catch anything, so I don't have any secrets to give away. Unless, of course, someone is looking for a new way to get skunked. For getting skunked on Walleyes, I like to drag a shad rap around the LaDue. I've done this for countless hours and only caught catfish. My unsuccessful bass strategy at the LaDue involves doing exactly what I see the guys who win the tournaments do, except without, somehow, actually catching the fish. But please don't email me tips: in the end, I just like being out there. That's where it's at...


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

FishON32 said:


> Well actually that analogy isn't legal because you can't anchor on the rivers. Lets just say it was I would be the better man and move. Like I said in my last post I would move to a different shoreline at the same depth and structure cause I feel I would have a better chance to catch more fish. Like Coot said it doesn't matter what your doing there are always a few tools in the bunch. I will bet my life that if a guy was fishing in a boat in between two guys fishing on shore and he was pulling fish, those guys on both sides of him would move closer. Better yet lets say there are guys lined up on the shore and there is a spot lets say 20' between two guys but directly across that hole there was a guy in a boat who was fishing there first. Along comes a shore fisherman and sees that spot 9 out of 10 would setup shop right there with the mentality that he has a boat and could fish anywhere. Its much easier to change what your doing than a group of others. If something bothers you (not you specifically) do what myself and I'm sure many other have done, save some cash and buy a boat.


I'm pretty sure if it is legal to stand in a river than it is legal to drop an anchor!


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

I've never "killed" them fishing in a crowd. That's why I will move when People start crowding in, knowing that whatever "bite" that was there will soon be done. Crowds and fishing don't mix,there is always more spots to find. That's the problem,some people don't wanna bother looking for their own spot,so they try pushing you out. Some of my my best spots were picked before I ever wetted a line


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It sounds like none of you guys ice fish.If you do, the golden rule is "Never throw a fish outside your shanty." All your doing is inviting the other 50 guys out there to fish within 2 feet of you. My point is there are true sportsmen and there are meat hunters.You'll never have a problem with a sportsman...........Mark


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I resent that comment!

"Im a meat hunter" and I wouldn't fish a crowd if my life depended on it

So because I like "meat" im not a sportsman?

I have a boat because I can go to the middle of lake erie where there is not another boat in sight! And thats what we do.

And I surly wouldn't rush up and fish in front of someone on the bank

This whole thread is a reason not to fish a crowd , fishing is meant to be relaxing , pleasurable , and a "get away"

If your not feeling relaxed & pleasured while fishing , then your not doing it right & you need to get FARTHER AWAY



Thanks for listening


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

I carry a small bag of packets of taco bell sauce on my boat. If you get in squirting range I figure you are there to have a packet squirting fight so I fire away. Amazing how few people actually have there own packets and return fire.


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

wannabe said:


> I'm pretty sure if it is legal to stand in a river than it is legal to drop an anchor!


Talked with the DNR today and was told if there is public land on both sides of the river - you can legally anchor, if there is private land on both sides of the river legally you can't anchor, and finally if there is public land on one side of the river and private land on the other side of the river legally you can anchor as long as you are on the public side (dividing line is the center of the river at low flow).


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

thats what happened to me last year at mosquito i was fishing the causeway the crappie were hitting pretty good and this boat came right in front of me i had no room to cast but to the sides so i got pissed off and casted my bobber and smack his boat and my hook got stuck in his carpet inside his boat so he had to cut his carpet to get my hook out. he hollered over at me and said watch where i am casting i told him why do you have to fish right in front of me i don't got a boat you do there is alot of water here for boaters us shore fisherman are limited to where we can fish. he got mad and left hey i don't mind sharing spots but don't crowd me out alls that will do is make me mad.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

1. Observe the masses and do the opposite.
2. Same thing happened to me on Portage Lakes Old State Park. I was shore fishing some weeds and caught a bass. Then, some yahoo on a boat drove over the area I was fishing. I was standing there just looking at him. I wanted to hook him with my topwater frog...or get my braid in his trolling motor...but I managed to maintain control.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Now rolland, that might have been the funniest thing i have read in a week...LMAO

Boaters hate shore fishermen, they crowd the docks ect ect
Shoreling guys get upset at boaters"hey they have the whole lake" ect ect
Dogs chase cats, rain is wet, and a possum has 2 weenies. Life goes on


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

JV1, sounds like you had a bad day and are looking for an argument.Sorry, but your not gonna get one here.I keep fish to eat also,that doesn't justify your comment.I will not snag a fish on purpose just to fill the cooler, nor ruin someone elses day on the water just because they caught a fish.While fishing from a boat or fishing from shore has nothing to do with my response.I've had customers stop by to show me the 20 stealhead they just caught, the problem is they were caught by 2 guys.If you fall into any of these categories shame on you, you're not a fisherman, but a meathunter..........Mark


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

MadMac said:


> Let me put this bluntly. Who ever is there first, no matter how you got there, should be afforded the common courtesy of not having their space invaded unless invited. It doesn't have to be a law it's your responsibility to be a decent member of a society. Anyone that would do otherwise has some really deep issues that will have to be dealt with sooner or later.


I agree with this 100%.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

MadMac said:


> Let me put this bluntly. Who ever is there first, no matter how you got there, should be afforded the common courtesy of not having their space invaded unless invited. It doesn't have to be a law it's your responsibility to be a decent member of a society. Anyone that would do otherwise has some really deep issues that will have to be dealt with sooner or later.


I'm riding with madmac on this one also. Its just COMMON COURTESY


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Do yourselves a favor and go later. Place is packed early in the evening. I drove by about 10pm and there must have been 30-40 vehicles. I came back an hour later and there were only 5 cars then including mine, and before I was fishing two of them left. I agree whole heartedly with MadMac on the thread subject. Whoevers there first should be respected and not crowded out. Its just common courtesy..........


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Madmac brought sanity to this thread. Mutual respect goes a long way. I've had good conversations a several times with boaters at Nimi while I was on shore. We fished the same general area but didn't crowd each other. If anything, we gave each other an alternate prospective on the same basic location. If you can coexist, sometimes the fishing experience actually improves. Of course, if there's a huge crowd anywhere, I'm not being a part of it. I'm out there to "get away" not to "get in line."


----------



## fireman2028 (Mar 24, 2008)

i have been out fishing before and have had both the good and the bad happen while i was out. I am unable to afford a boat at this time, so i am always shore fishing, and have had a boater run over my line's and didn't even really care, while on the other hand i have also had it where i have had a good conversation with someone in a boat. He told me the depth's and were the fish appeared at on his fish finder. So it made it nice. Basically there are good and there are bad out there and we just have to take the good with the bad. We are all out there to have a good time and just to relax, atleast that is what i am out there for. 

Well lets stop the griping on here and just go out and catch some fish and share the good time's instead of jumping all over each and griping about each other.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Growing up my grandpa had a spot for white bass at muddy creek. He would be catching fish and everyone would start getting closer. If he threw out 5 times and got nothing he would say they were done and leave. So people from shore do the same thing. 
I have a boat now and can get to the reefs. I do not follow the charter boats around of the masses. People will give code names to their friends on where they are at. I enjoy fishing. If im catching fish in a certian spot I will let people know. If I am trolling I make sure I don't cut other trollers off or cut their path or jump line. I don't slay the fish every time I go out but I do catch them and enjoy doing it.

Think and be truthful with yourselves. If you were on the shore fishing and the guy next to you was catching fish and you didn't have a bite and he went to his car. you would move to his spot? If he came back would you move back over and give him his spot back?

Some times your in the right spot and some times not. Thats why it's called fishing and not catching

Just my 2 cent


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

If you think its bad now,wait until april may when you see 20 boats on top of each other out by the campgrounds.I am in one of those boats and have met some really cool,observant,fellow sportsman out there.And I'm talking about alot closer than squirting taco sauce.The people with brains have courtesy and as we catch fish we share information.The ones with no courtesy get false reports like"got eem with a 1oz jighead with a creek chub".I will be out there with a pack of boats 12 inches away.If you cant control your boat you need to stay away.Use binoculars to see how we get our limit!!!!We had a group of 4 boats drifting the same 7' sandbar with no problems and learned that as long as you are constantly aware of your surroundings and wind direction there are no problems;then some younger fellows rolled up with an 8' drift sock and basically filled it with sand hence no wallys for anyone.Get a contour map and get a clue for the green boaters.And for the shore fisherman.....You also have alternatives on location.....ya'll wanna cry go up to the maumee and you would really be unhappy.There are more jackasses per square foot up there..then in congress.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

it sounds like who ever started this thread had a bad day and didnt catch his limit so instead of just chalking it up to having an off day everyone and everything else is the cause of the problem. i wasnt there so i dont know what the real situation was but im sure more than one ogf member was there that day and yet only one person is griping. what kills me is that we're all adults, we all know every spring the eyes and crappies move up on the rocks, reefs and shallow flats to spawn, the same spots are hot every year and the same crowds are at these spots every year. you guys know what its gonna be like every year yet every year its the same thing " this guy stole my spot " or "this guy drove his boat over my lines" get over it. if you hate it that much then don't go. one other thing that i don't get. if you were getting skunked in the first place then why get creased if someone moves in on ya? let them have the spot and move on. you guys sound like my kids fighting over toys! they're only fish. someone above said "if someone is too close or if a boat moves in too close all you have to do is politely ask them to give you some space." the majority will respect you and move on. i personally don't respond to someone yelling obscenities at me. if i'm doing something wrong politely point out the problem and i'll fix it and i'm willing to bet 99.99% of the rest of you guys would do the same. it just isn't worth fighting over guys. there are worse things to get mad over like the increasing unemployment rate in this country. well i'll get off the soapbox sorry for ranting.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

saugeyesam said:


> it sounds like who ever started this thread had a bad day and didnt catch his limit so instead of just chalking it up to having an off day everyone and everything else is the cause of the problem. i wasnt there so i dont know what the real situation was but im sure more than one ogf member was there that day and yet only one person is griping. what kills me is that we're all adults, we all know every spring the eyes and crappies move up on the rocks, reefs and shallow flats to spawn, the same spots are hot every year and the same crowds are at these spots every year. you guys know what its gonna be like every year yet every year its the same thing " this guy stole my spot " or "this guy drove his boat over my lines" get over it. if you hate it that much then don't go. one other thing that i don't get. if you were getting skunked in the first place then why get creased if someone moves in on ya? let them have the spot and move on. you guys sound like my kids fighting over toys! they're only fish. someone above said "if someone is too close or if a boat moves in too close all you have to do is politely ask them to give you some space." the majority will respect you and move on. i personally don't respond to someone yelling obscenities at me. if i'm doing something wrong politely point out the problem and i'll fix it and i'm willing to bet 99.99% of the rest of you guys would do the same. it just isn't worth fighting over guys. there are worse things to get mad over like the increasing unemployment rate in this country. well i'll get off the soapbox sorry for ranting.


Giving a standing ovation:highfive:


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

saugeyesam said:


> it sounds like who ever started this thread had a bad day and didnt catch his limit so instead of just chalking it up to having an off day everyone and everything else is the cause of the problem. i wasnt there so i dont know what the real situation was but im sure more than one ogf member was there that day and yet only one person is griping. what kills me is that we're all adults, we all know every spring the eyes and crappies move up on the rocks, reefs and shallow flats to spawn, the same spots are hot every year and the same crowds are at these spots every year. you guys know what its gonna be like every year yet every year its the same thing " this guy stole my spot " or "this guy drove his boat over my lines" get over it. if you hate it that much then don't go. one other thing that i don't get. if you were getting skunked in the first place then why get creased if someone moves in on ya? let them have the spot and move on. you guys sound like my kids fighting over toys! they're only fish. someone above said "if someone is too close or if a boat moves in too close all you have to do is politely ask them to give you some space." the majority will respect you and move on. i personally don't respond to someone yelling obscenities at me. if i'm doing something wrong politely point out the problem and i'll fix it and i'm willing to bet 99.99% of the rest of you guys would do the same. it just isn't worth fighting over guys. there are worse things to get mad over like the increasing unemployment rate in this country. well i'll get off the soapbox sorry for ranting.


Whoever started this thread...ah, that would be me. And no, I didn't have a bad day. As a matter of fact, it was great! Was celebrating a big promotion at work by taking my wife and two beautiful kids out to a nice steak dinner, than going fishing. Sure its nice to catch a limit, but 99% of the time I release all my fish anyway. Even if I get skunked, I just love fishing. I was just making a comment on some people's lack of fishing common courtesy. Sorry if you took it the wrong way. You might very well be one of those guys that seem to have no manners.
Or maybe you do, but you just come across the wrong way on the internet. Either way, I think it should be OK to vent a little here about fishing issues that affect us all, including etiquette, without having to be ridiculed by someone for making the post. Look, its actually very simple.... you saw the thread title... don't read it if it bothers you!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i didn't mean to come off as being rude i was just simply stating that everyone know's what the crowds are like year to year so we should all know what to expect is all. if i offended you dude im sorry it wasn't my intent. as for my etiquette i normally just try and avoid the crowds so im not in anyone's way. because i dont want to be "that guy" that everyone gripes about. so my apologies i truly am sorry.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

No problem, Sam. Here's to you, me and everyone else that loves loves solitude when fishing.


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Maybe there would be more respect for shore fisherman if they picked up after themselves. Any lake, river, or ocean I've ever been to; anywhere there is shore fishing access, there are loads of garbage, it's a shame. I'm not saying all shore fisherman are litterbugs but it sure does seem that way.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

jus want to say iv been goin to 224 every year for awhile and this year is far worse than ever before and its still early. 2nd iv seen plenty of trash blowing out of boats and thrown out of boats also so its not just the shore fisherman. although i do agree the trash in general no matter where its coming from needs to be cleaned up. it is gettn ridiculas.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

chopper29 said:


> jus want to say iv been goin to 224 every year for awhile and this year is far worse than ever before and its still early. 2nd iv seen plenty of trash blowing out of boats and thrown out of boats also so its not just the shore fisherman. although i do agree the trash in general no matter where its coming from needs to be cleaned up. it is gettn ridiculas.


we went up to the Maumee this morning and i know i picked up at at least three spools worth of discarded line 13 empty jig packets a few water bottles and a couple empty snuff containers and that was just where we were fishing. 

by the way we limited out this morning but we had to work for them started at sun up and had our limits by 11:00 am i foul hooked three to every one hooked in the mouth the river is settling down after last weeks rain and the bite is really turning on. My sister wants to go to Berlin in the morning. but i'm not sure what we're doing Muamee is such a long drive for four walleye. how are things at Berlin are they still picking up fish along the 224 causeway? i kinda wanted to avoid the crowd but Angie is dead set on going.
she caught her limit there on Tuesday. i don't know what do you guys think?


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

still getn them down there although i didnt go last nite. to cold for me to mess with it. dont know if the weather slowed them back down or not.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

tomorrows weather should make for a nice day little to no wind sum clouds and sun mix and temps in the low to mid fifties. jeez everybody and there brother will be out there. lol i guess we're giving it a shot. going early to try and beat the masses i'll let you guys know how we do. if any of you are going to be fishing the causeway i'll be there drivin a dodge ram 1500 with McKinley highschool football decals on the rear window.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I'll be there with the van that has the huge tiger paw on it. Just kidding Sam. I worked in Massillon years ago and the rivalry was crazy.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Putzin said:


> Maybe there would be more respect for shore fisherman if they picked up after themselves. Any lake, river, or ocean I've ever been to; anywhere there is shore fishing access, there are loads of garbage, it's a shame. I'm not saying all shore fisherman are litterbugs but it sure does seem that way.


You should take the "in" off of your name.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

thats cool Mac i work with a few guys from massillon and we give each other grief all the time! the rivalry is a spirited as ever come week 10 of the football season my neighborhood shuts down and its a big tailgate party! GO PUPS GO !!!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Trust me the bass boat guys that have their fancy stuff can be true dicks, but dont hate on all boaters, us jon boat aluminum guys are nice


----------

